
Ask HN: Would you donate the equivalent of 1 hour of your work? - leonagano
Let&#x27;s say my fee is $80&#x2F;hour. I would donate $80 if some company donates 3 times the amount, in this case, $240.<p>The total of $320 would be given to charities.<p>We&#x27;d been doing it with a great involvement of employees, around 80%, in my former company.
======
batter
I would donate even if my company wouldn't donate. But for me the goal has
high priority. Not just abstract charity. Implementation matters (Country
wide): \- system for healthcare with centralized health records
(Hospitals/Insurance/Pharmacy) - if that would reduce all that US burden
around healthcare and insurance \- android apps / systems for local governance
(to get it out of stone age) \- bank 2 bank fund transfers - just hate when in
US money from one bank to another travel for 2-3 weeks and recipient might get
a paper check after all. Didn't ever think US is so far from some even
undeveloped countries \- etc...

